# Seem to do better at home



## tropicbreeze (Oct 2, 2012)

While Hinchinbrook was great for hiking, now that I'm back home I've done better herping in my own garden. It was a timely arrival for one of my Green Tree Frogs. In the evening I heard the frog 'screaming" for help. Went out to see what all the ruckus was about and there was this Slatey-grey with it's head inside the pipe that one of the GTFs inhabits in the carport. It had hold of the frog and was determined to not let go. I've never seen a Slatey-grey climb up that high above the ground, up steel pipes. Anyway, I 'extracted' the snake and sent it on its way. 

How could you let something like this get eaten by a snake:





A day after the ordeal it seems to have got over it.





One of its friends that lives in the garden. Always see the odd one all through the dry (winter) season. And at the moment they're all green.





Most common through the dry season is Roths. They keep getting into the house and often remain undetected until they dessicate. If I find them first then they're evicted. If not, they're vacuumed.









I think this is Litoria tornieri, pretty common once the weather warms up a bit with some humidity. 










Don't know the ID of this one, some sort of burrowing frog?









I'm not saying this one was the culprit in the before mentioned attack, they're quite common throughout the year.





I wonder if they're related to Ostriches? This one put it's head under the leaves. Probably got sick of the torch light on it all the time. It stayed still like that for quite a while.





Still on the search





Some thing no frog wants to see





A Darwin Carpet, 'hanging out' just before dusk.





Waiting for something to pass by.





I think it was in the process of shedding its skin.





Don't often see the Green Tree Snake out at night. But it has been pretty hot during the daytime.





It was initially on the ground but quickly got up the nearest tree when I spotted it.





It was a bit put out by the light.





Looked like it had some sort of parasite along the rear half of its body.





I've seen that before on a GTS. A couple of years back I caught one with a bad infestation without much difficulty and took it to the Territory Wildlife Park vets. 





No night would be complete without a Gecko. Although, they tend to be very elusive and muck things up by getting up against a difficult background.


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Oct 2, 2012)

can i come to your house one day


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice pics. The frog you wanted ID for is Platyplectrum ornatus.


----------



## anthony91 (Oct 3, 2012)

ornate burrowing frog .... what GeckProtographer said


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah except I was wrong, when they changed the genera from Limnodynastes>Opisthodon>Platyplectrum it also changed the ornatus to ornatum, it ****** me off cause I can remember the genus change but always forget that.


----------



## tropicbreeze (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments.

No worries Ssnakeboyy, as long as you don't stay up late playing computer games, don't leave your clothes laying around , make your bed in the morning, and what's those other things your mother keeps telling you, LOL.

Thanks for the ID GeckPhotographer, I was still back with Limnodynastes.

Anthony91, thanks for the confirmation.

When I've got time I should do some daytime herping. I know it'll be mainly Carlia amax, but you never know what other surprises may be around. Late yesterday I saw a GTS but don't know if it was the same one, it took off too quick. And then there was this fellow who was looking for a night roosting spot. Went there after dark and took some photos. So much easier than trying daytime photos.


----------



## tropicbreeze (Oct 12, 2012)

Just some more from home over the past week to add to the collection. Bit of drama first, Slatey-grey and a a soon to be "ex" Green Tree Frog.













Another night prowler, Night Tiger.













Rocket Frog, Litoria nasuta












photo storage

A bit of a tricky one this. In the photo looks a lot like Roths, but it's actually a lot smaller and 'in the flesh' doesn't really look like Roths. So not sure what to put is down as. The first 3 are the same animal.













This last one is another and on a paler coloured tree.





Managed to get a bit of daylight in, but not much, about 10 minutes. Carlia amax I believe.





Not sure what this one is.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice shotz..... awsome photography


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice that tree frog (including the one on the paler tree) is Litoria rubella. Nice Carlia, I don't know those guys well enough to ID them without keying them out though, and can't see keels etc in those shots.


----------



## vicherps (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree with Stephen the frog is a Litoria rubella. I also agree that the first Carlia pic is Carlia amax. The second one I am not to sure and couldn't give a confident id. Is it around Darwin the location?


----------



## tropicbreeze (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments and the IDs. I'll have to get out with the camera during the day and try and get some better photos. Walking around there's tons of skinks racing around so there should be some good opportunities. The location is near Darwin (below the Berrimah Line).


----------

